# How natural infection by Nosema ceranae causes honeybee colony collapse



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I haven't read the paper yet, but here's a link to the article:

http://honeybee.org.au/pdf/Nosema_Ceranae_Environmental_Microbiology_2008.pdf


----------

